# Terrible suspension Noise!



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

I purchased my car in 3 weeks ago, and I currently have around 500 miles on it. There is a terrible knocking noise in the front right tire. In the beginning it was when I ran over speed bumps, now its bad. Every bumb it makes a terrible noise. Anyone have any ideas what it can be?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bigmac said:


> I purchased my car in 3 weeks ago, and I currently have around 500 miles on it. There is a terrible knocking noise in the front right tire. In the beginning it was when I ran over speed bumps, now its bad. Every bumb it makes a terrible noise. Anyone have any ideas what it can be?


*Get your struts checked.. PRONTO*


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

bigmac said:


> I purchased my car in 3 weeks ago, and I currently have around 500 miles on it. There is a terrible knocking noise in the front right tire. In the beginning it was when I ran over speed bumps, now its bad. Every bumb it makes a terrible noise. Anyone have any ideas what it can be?


Sounds exactly like the problem I had. The dealer that received and prepped the car forgot to take the shipping spacers out of the front springs. The dealer removed them, and no problem. Had squeaks when turning far right or left and huge "clunk" sound by going over small bumps in a parking lot.

Gerry


----------

